# Safety spring and plunger available at Brownell's. I just ordered one.



## rugged81 (Feb 9, 2013)

My question is: How do I install the spring and plunger? I haven't been able to push it into place. It continues to pop out no matter what tool I have tried.


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

OK, I give up, what gun? Lots of them have the above named parts.


----------



## rugged81 (Feb 9, 2013)

rdstrain49 said:


> OK, I give up, what gun? Lots of them have the above named parts.


Sorry about that. This was posted for a person looking for these parts. They are for a Beretta 21A.


----------

